# Lack blättert beim Vertex TSC



## p-user (7. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein 3 Jahre altes Rocky Vertex TSC und habe einige Stellen, an 
denen der Lack abgesprugen ist !!! Primär ist das am Sattelrohr und oberhalb
der Cantisockel am Hinterbau.
Eigentlich dürfte diese bei einer Pulverbeschichtung ja nicht passieren.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ? 
Eventuell auch mit einer Reklamation ?
Wie lange ist die Garantie auf Rahmen/Lack ?

Das Rad wird nicht im Rennen eingesetzt !!!!


----------



## s.d (7. April 2006)

Hallo, mein Beileid; beim TSC ist es eben keine Pulverbeschichtung sondern Nasslack. Wegen Garantie ect. melde dich einfach mal bei Bikeaction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (7. April 2006)

Hallo p-user,

die älteren Scandium Rahmen wurden nicht gepulvert, da das Scandium-Rohr die Hitze beim Einbrennen der Pulverung nicht verträgt. Die erhielten deshalb eine ganz normale Lackierung. Erst die neueren Modelle (bin nicht ganz sicher, ob schon ab 2005 oder erst ab 2006) haben eine Pulverbeschichtung. Ist wohl ein spezielles Pulver, welches zum Einbrennen eine nicht so hohe Temperatur benötigt.
Reklamationen wie immer über den Rocky-Händler deines Vertrauens.

Hoffe, ich konnte wenigstens einigermaßen was zur Klärung beitragen.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (7. April 2006)

Das ist ja geil das die neuen Scandiumrahmen gepulvert sind ist der Lack dann genauso haltbar ect. wie die normalen Lackierung?


----------



## Nofaith (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Die Element TSc und Vertex TSc 2006 sind lackiert nicht gepulvert. Mein Bike sieht auch schon aus wie frisch aus der Strahlkabine. Der Lack fällt schon vor Schreck beim Anblick eines Steinchens ab  

Hab das Ober-, Unter- und Sattelrohr so gut es ging mit Steinschlag-Folie abgeklebt, ging jetzt beim Wintercheck und Umbau in einem. 

Das 2007er Element Team wurde deswegen im Bereich Lackqualität übrigens in der Bike-Bravo(Ausgabe 1/2007) auch schlecht bewertet(ganze 3 Punkte, nur Specialized und Cube waren schlechter). 

Dafür gab's in der "Bergauf"-Wertung die höchste und in der "Bergab" die zweithöchste Bewertung.

So long,

NoFaith


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Dezember 2006)

Joh und das Rocky das da bergauf mit den beiden anderen gefahren wird ist nicht das abgebildete 2007er TSC.
Guck mal auf die Oro-Bremsen und die Federgabel...

Mal wieder ein SUPER-Test...

Also selber fahren und dann entscheiden, wobei noch gar nicht alle Händler beluiefert werden konnten..


----------



## Nofaith (9. Dezember 2006)

Zwar am Thema vorbei, aber nicht immer auf die Tests fluchen, sonder kurz in sich gehen und nachdenken! Da ich selbst eine zeitlang Rocky's verkauft hab, kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, das die meistens in dieser Jahreszeit nicht liefern können, sei's nun für 'nen Kunden oder 'nen Test, die kurz nach den Messen im September und Oktober gefahren werden.

Daher bauen Sie nur einen Rahmen mit Komponeten auf, so war z.B. in der Bike-Sport-News Ende letzten Jahres ein Element Test, wo auch ein Custom-Aufbau stand. Selten findest Du in den Tests genau die gleichen Bikes wie im Rocky Katalog, da die Bikes auch für jedes Magazin etwas angepasst werden(Reifen, Lenker, Gabel).

Auch war die Lackqualität auf einer Händlerschulung Thema und es wurde Besserung gelobt.  Deshalb hab ich mir einen 2006er Rahmen genommen, kann aber nicht bestätigen das es besser ist.


----------



## senf2 (9. Dezember 2006)

Also ich kann auch nur bestätigen, das der Lack (keine Pulverbeschichtung) beim TSC wirklich peinlich schlecht ist. Wobei ein Lack auch nie so robust sein kann wie eine Pulverbeschichtung. Da beim TSC auch lediglich 2 Rohre des Rahmens aus Scandium sind, muss RM schlieslich das Gewicht irgendwo anders sparen, was durch eine Pulverung kaum weniger wäre als ein "normaler" Easten Rohrsatz.
Meiner Meinung nach muss mann beim Kauf eines TSC schon eingefleischter RM Anhänger sein. Da das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis katastrophal ist.


----------

